

Tell HN: I created a ChatRoulette clone - tjoozeylabs

I have created a viral facebook application that is a clone of ChatRoulette! service. Released 5 days ago, it has reached 70,000+ users. Will this look good on my resume for FLEX job app?
======
morisy
Yes, but it will ultimately be one factor of many. More important is yet more
experience, connections, and being able to do what the employer needs you to
do in a timely fashion.

So use what you created and try and get quoted about it, make as many
connections as you can, and get some more professional portfolio items. This
will, however, be a great thing to bring up in an interview when they talk
about challenging or interesting applications you've built.

------
maxwin
It seems like you just put it in an iframe and register in on facebook. I
don't think this is worth mentioning. But of course, if the hiring manager is
non-programing person,then it will be a big plus.

------
tjoozeylabs
<http://apps.facebook.com/chatroullete/>

~~~
jdg
Dude, you even named it after the parent site?

Poor form.

